# PTSD Thread



## 2ndChoiceName

Disclaimer: I am not in the military, I don't have PTSD, nor do I have any psychiatric training, so please take what I have to say with a grain of salt. I genuinely just want to help.

I have been perusing this forum for some time now, and something occurred to me. I don't think I have seen a forum or stickied thread for service members suffering from PTSD or any other psychological, or, for that matter, physical trauma. It seemed odd to me, since I am sure that some people would appreciate having somewhere to go to talk about their problems and know that they are not the only ones suffering and that they don't have to go through this alone. Perhaps there could be links to websites or organizations dedicated to helping such people, or maybe some people just need to talk about it. I think it would help seeing as this is a relatively anonymous public forum not administrated by the DND, because, from what I hear, members suffering from psychological problems don't really get taken seriously or get jerked around by the military.

-2ndChoiceName


----------



## armyvern

There are a few if you search "OSI", "Mental Health" etc (I searched "PTSD" and got 17 pages worth of thread hits on the site).

Some of us do include links in our sig blocks on the site.  A few site members are also intimately involved with VAC, OSI, and Mental Health, JPSU etc.  Both users of the services and deliverers of same.

Contact and details are usually done via PM vice on open threads.  If someone does bring up possible PTSD related issues, that contact is usually made by those who can assist them or advise them appropriately for contact info in PM form.

I know that within my current Unit, contact info and links for personnel who are experiencing issues they wish to deal with are also posted on workplace bulletin boards.


----------



## 2ndChoiceName

Cool. I know there's a lot of posts on PTSD but I couldn't find a definitive thread on the subject like, for instance, the Recruiting Process has. With regards to the soldier's home units, I thought that maybe the internet would be a better place seeing as it is anonymous and from what I have read, some soldiers don't seek help because they don't want to seem weak. I 100% agree with what you are saying and it is clear you know more about this than me, but I just thought I would put it out there.


----------



## armyvern

2ndChoiceName said:
			
		

> Cool. I know there's a lot of posts on PTSD but I couldn't find a definitive thread on the subject like, for instance, the Recruiting Process has. With regards to the soldier's home units, I thought that maybe the internet would be a better place seeing as it is anonymous and from what I have read, some soldiers don't seek help because they don't want to seem weak. I 100% agree with what you are saying and it is clear you know more about this than me, but I just thought I would put it out there.



No worries, I see your POV as well.

Perhaps the mods can merge some of the related OSI and Mental Health threads into a superthread as has occurred for other topics.

Regarding our bulletin boards at work - the troops can contact the 1-800 numbers without advising their COC (they can contact during or outside of working hours); they would not be refused service by the other end of the phone.


----------



## 2ndChoiceName

Alright, cool. Hopefully the mods see this and something comes out of this.

Thanks,

-2ndChoiceName


----------



## Sythen

More likely than not, people just don't want to talk about specifics of something that is usually very personal on an open forum. I am sure if you could magically read PM's, you would find a lot of discussion on it.


----------



## 2ndChoiceName

I'm sure that's true as well.


----------



## Staff Weenie

I have thought about this before as well.  I think there is a benefit to a thread on OSI, as I've encountered more than a few troops who don't know where to turn for help, or what resources are out there. But I believe it would need to be well mentored to prevent it from getting off the rails.

There is also an inherent risk of of a person's information being misused or abused, or for them to be taken advantage of.  Another concern I have based on some other online sites I've seen, is that they foster a very dangerous negativity towards the health care system, towards accepted and proven medications and treatments, and towards the chain of command.  For example, I've seen instances where a very vocal person has slammed a clinic, labelled the help as worse than useless, and the system as out to get them, all because they didn't get medicinal pot.  Others chime in about how terrible that is, and how this drug, or that alternative treatment is the best thing going, but it isn't approved.  How does that help a young soldier looking for treatment?

As Vern noted, there's more than a few very helpful people on this site.  They will do anything possible to get a member linked in to the care they need, or simply to be there for support.

As for myself, I was given a diagnosis of moderate to severe PTSD a couple of years ago. I am part of the Health Services, and I work at Director Casualty Support Management/Joint Personnel Support Unit.  So, I'm not just a Staff Weenie, I'm also a customer.  I will always do whatever I can to provide assistance, advice, or a friendly ear to listen to anybody impacted by an Operational Stress Injury.  I may not have the answer at the moment, but I'm certainly linked in to the proper resources, and can find answers and hopefully help for the member quickly.


----------



## the 48th regulator

And thus, it has been born.

Go forth, and post away, all ye with Mental Wounds.

dileas

tess

milnet.ca staff


----------



## 2ndChoiceName

This is pretty cool actually.  Thanks guys for doing this.


----------



## the 48th regulator

2ndChoiceName said:
			
		

> This is pretty cool actually.  Thanks guys for doing this.



We should have some sort of inaugural welcome party of sorts.  2ndwhatchyamacallit, order the food, drink, and look into a good band.  Make sure it is something gentle, so as not to trigger the folks.


----------



## 2ndChoiceName

I'll see if the royal york's ballroom is available


----------



## defenceman

Hello, all. Richard Bray here. I write for FrontLine. The latest issue which you can read online has what we think is a great piece by LCol Chris Linford about the psychological struggles he had after Gulf 1, Rwanda and the Role 3 hospital at KAF. 

Just click on the magazine cover, top right for the online version.

http://frontline-global.com/Defence/


----------



## Nemo888

My ex had pretty bad PTSD. She didn't like talking about it. Many WWII vets were the same way. Sometimes remembering doesn't help, at least that is how they feel. When they do talk about it you better get out a f%#*ing notepad. There was one thing that set her off that I'd been doing unknowingly for _*years*_. It was what she was doing when an ambush hit. It took 3 years of living together for her to tell me about it.


----------



## Teager

If anyone is looking for a good place to go or just wants to talk with guys that have been through stuff this is an excellent site created by a soldier with PTSD. His story and others are on the site.

http://militaryminds.ca/


----------



## clarkegeorge

I wanted to know if you cannot for any reason approach your COC who can you talk too??? Thanks for your time and consideration.


----------



## cupper

Clarkgeorge:

Hopefully ArmyVern won't mind if I copy and paste her signature block here:



> If you or someone you love is having difficulty & would like to speak to someone who has been through a similar experience, who understands, & will respect your need for privacy and confidentiality, contact OSISS toll-free at 1-800-883-6094. You can locate the peer closest to you by logging on to www.osiss.ca, clicking on “Contact us” link & then choosing the “Peer” or “Family Support Network”. Help IS out there.


----------



## PuckChaser

cupper said:
			
		

> Hopefully ArmyVern won't mind if I copy and paste her signature block here:



If she did mind, there would be bigger issues. Clarkgeorge: Talk to OSSIS, my father has and they are fantastic individuals. Get the help you need, it may be a simple vent session.


----------



## Shinobi

Not sure if this has been posted already but it's relevant to the thread:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wnIjot9Wi9c


----------



## a_majoor

Perhaps help is closer at hand than we had thought. An American scientist has discovered ways to modify memories and specifically to decouple some of the emotional components of memories of traumatic events. Now this is still work in progress, but if it pans out then there will be a means of modifying memories that could be used to reduce the emotional effects of PTSD. the article is too long to post, follow link:

http://www.technologyreview.com/featuredstory/515981/repairing-bad-memories/


----------



## a_majoor

Depression is perhaps a close relative of PTSD and other OSI's (or may be one of the results of having an OSI), this link might help someone recognize the signs of depression and perhaps find help or relief.

http://www.upworthy.com/what-is-depression-let-this-animation-with-a-dog-shed-light-on-it?c=ufb1


----------



## Bog-Trotter

Quick question, would OSISS help a Canuck who served in another of HMs Forces?


----------



## the 48th regulator

Bog-Trotter said:
			
		

> Quick question, would OSISS help a Canuck who served in another of HMs Forces?



Yes

dileas

tess


----------



## Bog-Trotter

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Yes
> 
> dileas
> 
> tess



Typical blanket wearing, oatmeal munching answer. Yes! ;D me and the Famous Grouse thank you, especially as its 0 dark 30.


----------



## Journeyman

Bog-Trotter said:
			
		

> Typical blanket wearing, oatmeal munching answer. Yes! ;D me and the Famous Grouse thank you, especially as its 0 dark 30.


Hey, be thankful he showed up, even for an oatmeal answer.  I've _heard_ that he's been adrift from previous responses....   op:


----------



## Bog-Trotter

JM, me old eyeballs might be a might blurred from Mr. MacAllans famous Grouse, but any answer at this hour is appreciated. Simply one of those nights, when sleep can be forgotten, and the shirt gets changed many times 'cause of sweat...and herself says "ain't the new couch comfy? Wouldn't you like that?" 

She doesn't seem(!) to mind that the new leather couch reeks of fear in the morning...

Maybe Tess has been merely_ adrift _as the wind might be blowin' and his pleats might not be aligned? Them Scots_ hate_ having their pleats out 'o whack. ;D :crybaby:


----------



## mariomike

May 25, 2016 

Former Canadian Forces member demanding better understanding of PTSD in hospitals 
http://atlantic.ctvnews.ca/former-canadian-forces-member-demanding-better-understanding-of-ptsd-in-hospitals-1.2916902?autoPlay=true


----------



## Kirkhill

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/12/magazine/what-if-ptsd-is-more-physical-than-psychological.html?smid=fb-share&_r=1

What if PTSD is more physical than psychological?


----------

